# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Myelitis transversa

## Sylvia Zom

in januari , acute myelitis transverse, oorzaak nog steeds onbekend , herstel na prednison en revalidatie
Angst voor terugkomen blijft groot

vrouw 63 jaar gezond , geen medicijnen, actief en sportief en dan ineens verlamd in beide benen.
hoe nu verder

----------

